
Distributed Systems Engineers should really work with Blockchain - block_chain_
https://blockchain.works-hub.com/learn/Why-aren-t-distributed-systems-engineers-working-on-blockchain-technology-?utm_source=BCW%20(JG)&utm_campaign=BCW%20(JG)&utm_content=BCW%20(JG)
======
charliejrgower
All in good time. The blockchain space is still an evolving ecosystem. The
level of growth we are seeing in the market and the possibilities of DLT
technology is exciting but we need to turn this energy into productivity. The
hiring tech powerhouses of today like Google and Amazon didn't happen
overnight.

